# Whiting as bait



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone ever lip hook live whiting as bait?


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Makes a great live bait, interested parties have been Cuda, Tarpon, large Jacks, Snook, and gorilla Trout.
I lived in Fla. for 42 years.

Soapfish


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks-from Silver Spring, Md for 2 years. will keep you posted if I catch anything with them.


----------

